# Anyone used this website? Are they reliable?



## Woodi (Oct 11, 2007)

Good afternoon all.

Just wanted to check if any of you have used 888reptile? I ordered frozen food on Thursday and have heard nothing! They have'nt taken any money from my account so I'm not concerned but I just want to know if you've had dealings good or bad.

Thanks everyone


----------



## Woodi (Oct 11, 2007)

No worries, all sorted out>


----------



## jonnydotcom (Sep 8, 2006)

i get all my frozen from them and have had no problems at all


----------



## Woodi (Oct 11, 2007)

Ordered frozen Thursday...........it's Wednesday now.still no sign.

Told them to cancel order, very long winded!


----------



## decembers_spawn (Jan 17, 2008)

I placed one order - no problem with them, but the courier couldn't find my house lol

I would defo use them again, as they are almost trade-price cheap


----------



## Woodi (Oct 11, 2007)

Yeah, he's ok there on there way.

Thanks everyone for the info.

Greatly appreciated.: victory:


----------



## Adsusian (Feb 16, 2008)

The website Triple 8 Reptiles UK Reptile Shop belongs to a shop local to where I live in Cambridgeshire, all I can say is the people that own it seem really nice and knowledgeable. The commonly sold reptiles, inverts and fish that they keep on the premises is looked after really well in good sized clean vivs and all appear in perfect health.

The more unusual or rarer livestock is readily available to order for the more experienced keeper.

I bought a banded baby King Snake a year ago and collected a Chilli Rose Tarantula two days ago and currently have a cobalt Blue Tarantula on order. Both animals that I now have at home have a lovely calm nature and arrived with no handling, feeding or health problems. 

I collect most of my supplies from there and am able to order anything that they don't have in stock and have never had a problem.

They also have another website Triple 8 Aquatics - Marine Aquatic Specialist | Online Shop


----------



## pie87 (Nov 9, 2007)

No problems when i used them:no1:


----------

